# Autotrail cutbacks



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

Just seen this news - seems Autotrail are being hit by the "crunch"

GRIMSBY motorhome manufacturer Auto Trail has shed nearly a quarter of its workforce as it deals with a fall in orders for the luxury vehicles.
A total of 46 jobs have been lost at the Europarc plant, despite attracting £6.75-million worth of orders from a major show in Birmingham.
The figure was below the previous two years’ sales as the credit crunch and uncertain outlook crushes consumer confidence. The announcement came as economic experts yesterday forecast the beginning of the anticipated recession.
Stuart Turpin, joint managing director of the firm, said: “The current world economic situation has affected the rate of sale of all luxury items. Our motorhomes certainly fit that market sector.
“We have therefore realigned our 2009 production volumes to meet current market demands.”
The losses will leave the firm, which recently doubled the size of its manufacturing facilities, with a workforce of 143.
That is still substantially higher than when it moved to Europarc in 2000, with a team of 84 there to witness the Duke of Kent opening the substantial plant.
That was the start of a £6-million investment in Grimsby by the French-owned parent company Trigano. Mr Turpin said a 30-day consultation period had begun with workers, including a selection process.
He said: “We have enjoyed tremendous growth and have a very experienced workforce that we value, but we cannot buck world trends. We have had to adjust to the market expectation for next year. Whether it is one or 101 jobs it is very, very sad for everyone involved. But we have got to make sure our foundations are good. We are part of a big international group, the group is still very strong, and we need to be fighting fit for the future. In time I hope I can welcome these people back should vacancies arise.”


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Not good news for anyone, users and employees, we have just made 22 electricians redundant and I am reckoning on some more will go.

Bad times on the way I am afraid.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Unfortunately I think there will also be a few dealerships going out of business as well before the summer comes round again.

My sincere advice to any one contemplating making a purchase is *NOT TO PAY A LARGE DEPOSIT,* if they go broke you will have lost it.

There is no need to cough up thousands of pounds up front, a holding deposit of £1000 is quite sufficient and pay by *CREDIT CARD*, not Switch or Debit, that way you are safeguarded under the Consumer Credit Acts.

This advice applies to any purchase that you cannot take away with you at the time.

Peter


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

I imagine non of the lay offs were from there customer service dept.

Let's face it....... THEY NEVER AD ONE !!!!!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Unfortunately I think there will also be a few dealerships going out of business as well before the summer comes round again.
> 
> My sincere advice to any one contemplating making a purchase is *NOT TO PAY A LARGE DEPOSIT,* if they go broke you will have lost it.
> 
> ...


Very sound advice


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Have to disagree Freddiebooks we have dealt with their customer service dept about 4 times over the last couple of months and we have had almost instant replies helping us each time.

Jan


----------



## MikeH (Nov 10, 2007)

Local dealership to me, Manhatten Motorhomes, closed up shop about 5 weeks ago. They were Autotrail dealers.
Mike H.


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Such a shame Manhattan had to close we bought from them and had excellent service. 

Jan


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

MikeH said:


> Local dealership to me, Manhatten Motorhomes, closed up shop about 5 weeks ago. They were Autotrail dealers.
> Mike H.


Looks like Motorhomes r us have also closed shop.
They were very good for Hymer parts


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Autotrail*

Off topic a bit but I imagined the Autotrail place to be a lot bigger than 189 employees.

I wonder if that figure is in reflection on people working for Autotrail only or the entire group - Rollerteam, CI etc.

Russell


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Unfortunately I think there will also be a few dealerships going out of business as well before the summer comes round again.
> 
> My sincere advice to any one contemplating making a purchase is *NOT TO PAY A LARGE DEPOSIT,* if they go broke you will have lost it.
> 
> ...


I have to add my (oft repeated) rant - it can't be said too often.

NEVER LET A DEALER HAVE YOUR P/EX 'VAN IN ADVANCE OF THE HANDOVER DATE. - If they do go out of business, you could easily end up with no 'van at all - it has happened before.

With apologies to all sincere dealers, but we have to look after ourselves


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

Prospective purchasers delaying buying a Fiat based van until they get current problems overcome won't have helped.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

While at Pickering show i was half inclined to buy a new camper from Discover, he said to me if you order now delivery will be December to which i replied "i,m going to Australia for 3 months at Christmas and wont want the camper till April" so he said let us have your van when you go so we can sell it, When i pointed out to him they may go bust while iwas away He got very sniffy and said "its highly unlikely sir" Yesterday Discovery shares were two pence each!
By the way i live near Autotrail and was told today by someone that buys surplus from them that they are usually holding approx 20 motorhomes Yesterday they had 100, they have been on 3 days a week for a while.


----------



## alnshaz (Jun 1, 2007)

make people redundant,reduce capacity,maintain demand and hopefully protect prices.this seems to be the logic everyone is using.we are seeing a massive downturn and expect it to continue into the new year.


----------

